# Memorial for Buck



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

I have promised to keep you all informed, and I have decided that the best thing for us to do is to say goodbye to our beloved friend. As many have pointed out and I was to upset to admitt the situation he was left in was to great to overcome. I know a lot of you don't understand and I'm still hurt and angry at myself over the whole situation. I do however have to do whats best for my children, they have had a especially hard time the last two weeks and we all had a good cry after school today, because they look for him to be at the bus stop everyday. We talked again about what happened and I told them there is no hope that he is coming back. So we have all wrote things that we think of Buck and if the weather will give us a break I plan to drive them to the Sipsey River Picnic Grounds to have a memorial for him this evening. (This is about 10 miles down stream of the hiking area) I would then like to share some things about him at the rainbow bricge section when we get back home, but I would like to ask if you have something bad to say please say it here. I understand now how I say that Buck was my baby, I meant that but I know most of you treat your goldens like children in everyway. I treated Buck very well, but when it came down to it I had to realize that as much as I loved him and hated to do it that my two children were watching and the only completely safe thing I could do was get them out. It took both me and my husband to do that. My words are not the best, but I cried when I read monomers post about how he felt the situation really played out. He understood and if you want to know how I felt it's the closest thing to expressing my feelings. The only thing I can say for myself is looking back I could have done a lot of things differently, and I wish I would have. I can however say I did the best I thought I could in the highly emotional state I was in at the time. I have said some not so nice things defending myself and I wish to apologize. I don't know you all anymore than you do me, and I shouldn't have jumped to conclusions. Sometimes its hard to tell what people are meaning without being able to hear or see emotions. If you feel the need to chat about me that's okay, but please leave my children and my ability to parent out of this. I may have made the biggest stupidest mistake of my life, but that doesn't mean I am not a good mom. I live my life for my kids and I think anyone that knows me would tell you I do a good job other than the way I lost their friend. I failed this test miserabley, but I am generally a good person I don't know anyone who knows me who would say otherwise. I suppose that's why I tried so hard to defend myself. I would like to thank everyone who has been so kind and supportive through all my ups and downs you know who you all are and I don't think I could be at this point with out your support. So like I said if you got something bad to say I understand, I just want to be able to share Buck's true story of life with those who understand how I truly felt about him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The Rainbow Bridge Section is a sacred area and I don't believe anyone will not remember that.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like you are doing the right thing to try to bring some closure for yourself and your kids. I can't begin to fathom how troubling this must be for you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I know it's hard but it's also good to put some closure in your life.
Sorry.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I cant imagine what you are going through or Buck for that matter. But i will keep my anger to myself. You did what you had to and you knew what was best for you and your family. You realized that you didnt make the right choice to leave him there.
I really do hope you get some closure to all of this.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have nothing bad to say... you are always welcome here, and I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree, closure is something that you as well as your children need. Everyone makes mistakes in their lives and the fact that you recognize yours is a step to healing. Buck would not want you to beat yourself up over this. You will see him again as you cross the bridge someday and he'll come flying into your arms. Dogs are so forgiving - much more than humans are. Its time to forgive yourself now. A tribute to Buck in the Rainbow Bridge section would be wonderful. Everyone respects the bridge.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm truly sorry for your loss.I do hope you will stay,here,cos it's a great place!.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

This is ********. Sorry but that's how I feel. I hear people all the time say "our ________ is part of the family, one of our kids". Sure, when things are going good that's easy to say but how about when **** hits the fan? That's when the real work happens.

I'm not fishing for any 'atta boys' regarding all I went through for Ben for his cancer treatment but I'll tell you this: I moved mountains for my boy so he could have another 18 months of fun and love without suffering and the huge financial & physical toll it took on me was worth it in spades. Nothing got in my way, nothing, and he was worth it because he was my boy. 

I feel nothing but disgust and sadness everytime I see the name Buck knowing that a senior Golden who should be facing his last years in comfort, love and serenity left in the woods to die alone.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

**** Ant how about not coming to my funeral. I would hate for you to look down at my coffin and say **** fool you should have stopped smoking.

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant, all of us were horrified that Buck was left. Lay off already. We know how you feel, you've beat it to death. Actually I'd rather you just not reply to posts about Buck, or by Bucksmom. If you can't find a way to post without bashing her, don't post to these threads.

Let me ask you this, have you ever made a mistake? If you say no, you are a liar. Every living person has made mistakes, and I am sure many of us have made mistakes that had terrible consequences.

Bucksmom, I hope you can come to terms with Buck's loss. For your kids sakes, I wish you peace and closure.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know if you coud go back and change things you would. You have to do the right thing for you and your family. Godspeed Buck


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Good for you!!!*

Bucksmom, I admire you for writing this and for what you are doing to bring closure to your kids and yourself. Closure is good, healthy and the best thing for all. I am sure the bridge will be respected.

:sadwavey:


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

I just wanted to say thanks everyone. Things went well tonight it was hard, but the it does bring us some closure. In the words of Natalie it feels a insy tensy little tiny bit better now. I told her that little bit was all I was hoping for tonight. Natalie had somethings to say, but Johnny just wanted me to read what he had told me earlier. We also took down the only missing sign we found that hadn't been removed already. And for the first time in a long time, my son didn't tell me he was praying for Buck. I have came to really like most of you guys even some who don't so much me and I admire all of you especially the rescue folks. I never knew until Buck went missing that there were so many babies in need of love. I wish I'd had you guys to chat with during his life so you could all know what a hilarious sweet boy he was.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We all deal with our losses in different ways, especially children. Do not continue to beat yourself up over this, it is time to move on, especially for the sake of the children. 

When the time is right, please do share some of your stories of Buck. May you treasure those memories.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Ant, all of us were horrified that Buck was left. Lay off already. We know how you feel, you've beat it to death. Actually I'd rather you just not reply to posts about Buck, or by Bucksmom. If you can't find a way to post without bashing her, don't post to these threads.
> 
> Let me ask you this, have you ever made a mistake? If you say no, you are a liar. Every living person has made mistakes, and I am sure many of us have made mistakes that had terrible consequences.
> 
> Bucksmom, I hope you can come to terms with Buck's loss. For your kids sakes, I wish you peace and closure.


Have I made a mistake with terrible consequences? NO. 

You people crack me up. You go postal on people for a variety of reasons waaaaaaay less than what happened to Buck yet you can find it in your pias self serving morality to live and learn regarding a horrific ending to a Golden's life. If you can forgive this then I guess you can forgive all those people that dump thier dogs on the side of the road or other types of neglect right? After all, they just made a mistake correct? I'm gonna hold you to this.

Btw, unless I'm banned I'll post wherever I please. Uh oh, I can just smell the wheels turning for a new secret forum.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ant said:


> I feel nothing but disgust and sadness everytime I see the name Buck knowing that a senior Golden who should be facing his last years in comfort, love and serenity left in the woods to die alone.


I agree. I am surprised to see this resurrected again to be honest.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I agree. I am surprised to see this resurrected again to be honest.


It's a big fat slap in the face to all the parents that loved and cared for thier Golden kids. I wish I was Bucks dad, he'd live like a king right up to his last breath and cross over with love, dignity, respect AND WITHOUT FEAR.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ant said:


> Have I made a mistake with terrible consequences? NO.
> 
> You people crack me up. You go postal on people for a variety of reasons waaaaaaay less than what happened to Buck yet you can find it in your pias self serving morality to live and learn regarding a horrific ending to a Golden's life. If you can forgive this then I guess you can forgive all those people that dump thier dogs on the side of the road or other types of neglect right? After all, they just made a mistake correct? I'm gonna hold you to this.
> 
> Btw, unless I'm banned I'll post wherever I please. Uh oh, I can just smell the wheels turning for a new secret forum.


Ant....many people DID go postal in Bucksmom's first several threads. Many people were disgusted with the whole story....

But it's not doing anyone any good to keep dwelling on it.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> it's not doing anyone any good to keep dwelling on it.


 
I agree...I think the whole topic should be closed.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Ant....many people DID go postal in Bucksmom's first several threads. Many people were disgusted with the whole story....
> 
> But it's not doing anyone any good to keep dwelling on it.


It's not doing any good having Bucks mom around either. It's like watching OJ having a memorial for Nicole and Ron.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

And exactly why is that Ant she has a Golden. She has not created the crap on the forum. She made a mistake.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ant said:


> It's not doing any good having Bucks mom around either. It's like watching OJ having a memorial for Nicole and Ron.


All I'm saying is everyone has already made their opinions very clear when Bucksmom originally posted her story.

No matter what she did wrong....I'm sure they still miss their dog. I just don't see why we need to keep beating her with the same comments.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I totally agree.

Hooch


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> And exactly why is that Ant she has a Golden. She has not created the crap on the forum. She made a mistake.
> 
> Hooch


You guys want a one sided forum. Why are your thoughts right and mine wrong?


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> All I'm saying is everyone has already made their opinions very clear when Bucksmom originally posted her story.
> 
> No matter what she did wrong....I'm sure they still miss their dog. I just don't see why we need to keep beating her with the same comments.


If this is a democratic and equal opportunity forum then I have the same right as she does to voice my thoughts right?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It is called tact.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ant said:


> If this is a democratic and equal opportunity forum then I have the same right as she does to voice my thoughts right?


But you've voiced your opinion....as has everyone else. I don't even have issue with what you said originally in this thread.

But seriously, what good does it do to KEEP saying it to her? She knows how you feel. We all know how you feel.

Let's all move on.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> But you've voiced your opinion....as has everyone else. I don't even have issue with what you said originally in this thread.
> 
> But seriously, what good does it do to KEEP saying it to her? She knows how you feel. We all know how you feel.
> 
> Let's all move on.


I find her presence here offensive and insulting.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Just wanted to say I apreciate it guys, but I suspected this would happen. Funny thing I knew who to expect it from. That's why I gave them an area to complain about me. I know how I stand in most folks eyes, but the important thing is I don't care anymore. They can say what they want to I have said my peace and don't think there is anything to rehash. If I haven't made anyone see how I truly feel about Buck or his loss I'm okay with that. As for not wanting to hear anything else about him, Ant your the one that started a post a few weeks ago wanting to know about him if I remember correctly. I told everyone then I would keep everyone updated, and thats all this is about. Closure for us whether we deserve it or not, and closure for the people on this forum who have put a lot of emotion in to this. I day dreamed of some miracle happening and being able to post a big happy pic of Buck, but it didn't happen and I thought it was the right thing to let everyone know that I didn't think there was one shred of hope left. As for rainbow bridge I think people deserved to know he was more than a sick dog in a river. He deserved more than being remembered that way. I hope that your good luck continues Ant and that you never make a poor decision. When I stop having people telling me I have their support and that they understand on some level I will then leave. Hooch is correct I still have a golden I love Ann. No she's not a replacement, but she's pretty fun to have around and a pretty girl. I know your thinking it so no she isn't allowed to hike with us. Please keep this going for those who might have something final to say, don't let a couple of people ruin it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ant said:


> I find her presence here offensive and insulting.


 
And that is your opinion and your most welcome to have it. No one wants you gone because they disagree with ya.

Hooch


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> It is called tact.
> 
> Hooch


Well Michael Vick said he was sorry, said he's remorsefull and said he realized he did a terrible thing. Funny how I don't see anyone here forgiving him, or giving him the benefit of the doubt or showing tact. How do you know for a fact he's not sincere??


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> And that is your opinion and your most welcome to have it. No one wants you gone because they disagree with ya.
> 
> Hooch


So who said I was leaving? My work is far from complete.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> This is ********. Sorry but that's how I feel. I hear people all the time say "our ________ is part of the family, one of our kids". Sure, when things are going good that's easy to say but how about when **** hits the fan? That's when the real work happens.
> 
> I'm not fishing for any 'atta boys' regarding all I went through for Ben for his cancer treatment but I'll tell you this: I moved mountains for my boy so he could have another 18 months of fun and love without suffering and the huge financial & physical toll it took on me was worth it in spades. Nothing got in my way, nothing, and he was worth it because he was my boy.
> 
> I feel nothing but disgust and sadness everytime I see the name Buck knowing that a senior Golden who should be facing his last years in comfort, love and serenity left in the woods to die alone.


Absolutely 100% agreed. I am sorry for bucksmom, because now, when it's too late, she is finally realizing the consequence of her mistakes. But I can say with total honesty, that I have never made a decision that had such dire consequesnces on a living thing. I would never do it, because I wouldn't be able to live with myself.
I hope Buck is at peace, or living somewhere in a home that will treat him with the respect and dignity a senior golden deserves. I don't have kids, so I can't judge bucksmom on what she did, but I do have common sense and there were other options than leaving a sick dog in the woods by himself.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I think it has been said by a few of us that he will have his chance to redeem himself. At least it has been said by the two of us posting here with ya. There are alot of people that would just as soon see him dead as given another chance but that is not how life works. At least I hope it isn;t or I am doomed to hell and I am taking alot of friends with me.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ant said:


> So who said I was leaving? My work is far from complete.


No one said you were leaving you said you wanted her gone and I just said peole don;t all agree with you and none of them want you gone.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Ant said:


> Well Michael Vick said he was sorry, said he's remorsefull and said he realized he did a terrible thing. Funny how I don't see anyone here forgiving him, or giving him the benefit of the doubt or showing tact. How do you know for a fact he's not sincere??


Because Michael Vick did it for six years. Six years of torturing and murdering dogs tells me he is not sorry. One time maybe he could be sincere. The only thing he is sorry about is that he got caught and has to pay the Falcons back 22 million dollars. Six years of killing is a big difference here. 
Ant, you know I like a lot of the things you say on here I laugh and spit my water out half the time.
You are entitled to your opinion. What happened, I find totally incredible. I still will never know how you just leave a dog. There are options and no matter what anyone says, there are always options. They chose the wrong ones. BUT, I truly believe they have to live with this mistake the rest of their lives and that is not an easy thing to do. They left a dog that was old and possibly sick in a river to die. For me, that is a heinous crime. 
I ask myself how all the time. 
BUT, she knows she has done wrong and she has two children who in that photo, at one time all looked happy. This is a tragic tragic story with no happy ending. She has come on here and took the brunt of everything she deserved from us and has apologized and has tried to move on.
She is never going to forget and I really hope she never does because if she did, then it could happen again. I am guessing it wont. What we believe happened and what might have happened are always going to be questioned but its time to move on. 
My hope is that someone spotted Buck and saw him or that he was able to get out of the woods and someone decided that they were going to keep this dog. I want to believe that. I was right about Bailey. I kept telling Kim he would come home. I was right. I want to be right about this too.
We are all entitled to our opinions on here because that is what a forum is for. But she has been attacked quite a bit and I think we need to just keep Buck in our prayers and move on. There are other dogs out there who need our help and that is what we need to dwell on. Would I ever adopt a dog out to her. NO probably not. But I think you need to let it go somewhat. If you are that upset over it, then do what I do when I am that upset with someone. Ignore their threads. Plain and simple. We all need to move on. I will always say a prayer for Buck and that is how I deal with it.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Because Michael Vick did it for six years. Six years of torturing and murdering dogs tells me he is not sorry. One time maybe he could be sincere. The only thing he is sorry about is that he got caught and has to pay the Falcons back 22 million dollars. Six years of killing is a big difference here.
> Ant, you know I like a lot of the things you say on here I laugh and spit my water out half the time.
> You are entitled to your opinion. What happened, I find totally incredible. I still will never know how you just leave a dog. There are options and no matter what anyone says, there are always options. They chose the wrong ones. BUT, I truly believe they have to live with this mistake the rest of their lives and that is not an easy thing to do. They left a dog that was old and possibly sick in a river to die. For me, that is a heinous crime.
> I ask myself how all the time.
> ...


Vick is a shithead and should be hooked up to a nuclear reactor and cooked until well done.

My point is how folks can pick & choose who gets what level of forgiveness/absolution/redemption thier acts not withstanding. The line in the sand sure gets crooked.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wow! 

BucksMom, I am so glad to hear you & your family did what you did for closure for you! But keep the faith that someday you will see him again...
I know he will forgive you as all dogs forgive us for doing the things we do to them and still LOVE US! *Unconditonally!*


Ant, I know you feel anger for this lady but you really need to let it go!
That much anger in ones life is not good for the soul. I know it is hard for you to forgive her for this but PLEASE STOP!!! PLEASE!!!


Let's all light a candle for Buck...Light his way to the Bridge 
or to his way home, where ever that may be!
Bless you Buck and may God guide you to wherever you are...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Ant said:


> Vick is a shithead and should be hooked up to a nuclear reactor and cooked until well done.
> 
> My point is how folks can pick & choose who gets what level of forgiveness/absolution/redemption thier acts not withstanding. The line in the sand sure gets crooked.


Because I think Vick is an entire different case. This guy has been doing it for so long. 
Its our choices that we make Ant. That is why we choose to believe or not believe Vick the same way you choose not to believe Bucksmom that she is truly sorry. 
I agree that what she did was horrendous. BUT, I also believe that she is beside herself in what happened. I will never know how you leave your dog of so many years behind. I will never understand that. BUT, she has withstood the brunt of everyone's criticism on here and has come back to ask forgiveness. This was a terrible terrible tragedy. I am not sure what really happened and I am sure we never will. 
But most people on here are faceless names on this forum. Except for those of us that have met up with different ones on here through meetups or RR or whatever. But for the most part we dont have a clue. My hope is that she is sincere. But until I look in her eyes, I will never truly know but I have to give her that benefit of the doubt that she is sincere. She is the one who has to live with this guilt and I think she lives with it everyday she comes on here. I hope she never forgets. But I also hope she has learned from this. At what cost?? A loving family dog of fifteen years who they left behind. Who has no idea what he did to be left behind. She has to live with that. God help her but she does. Again, I say a prayer for Buck everyday. I have to believe that she is sincere because I cant believe that someone would come on to this forum and not be sincere in the well being of their dog.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ant said:


> Well Michael Vick said he was sorry, said he's remorsefull and said he realized he did a terrible thing. Funny how I don't see anyone here forgiving him, or giving him the benefit of the doubt or showing tact. How do you know for a fact he's not sincere??


I'm sure not ready to forgive and forget....but I have said I hope he does his time and comes out a better man. There's no way in hell he can make up for what he's done, but I still hope he doesn't get out and do the same thing Tyson did with his "second chance."

As far as him being sincere? He's the only one who knows how sincere he is being.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I can't ever comprehend how anyone could ever..ever leave their beloved dog behind,I also hold on to the thought that Buck is some place safe and has new home. Buck's mum will forever have pain,guilt and remorse in her heart, that she somehow has to live with for the rest of her life.
I still have to say.... how could you,!!!!!the thought of leaving him alone to die haunts me.....
If Buck has passed on to the bridge, dogs have wonderful souls to love unconditionally and forgive.I hope he did not suffer and is now safe at the bridge.Bless Buck .


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to agree with Ant how some can Forgive and Forget when I myself have been BASHED by some for tiny little comments I have made. I know some still have not FORGIVEN and I didn't abandon or abuse my dog - I simply PISSED off a few people with some WORDS.You know what? I'm not leaving either unless I'm banned - there is a lot of good on this forum so I'll stay and the "bashers" know who they are. The bottom line is "Buck, I hope that at the Rainbow Bridge you find someone to stay with you and not dessert you ever again in your time of need"

I know I won't be popular but I don't care - I have to agree whole heartedly with Ant. Some here are just self serving bleeding hearts. Could I have just ignored this thread?? Yes I could have but why should I??? I too am entitled to my opinion - like it or NOT. I could go on and on but I won't at this time.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Im behind Ant all the way....she makes me sick for what she did and I can never forgive her.....I cant even stand to see her with her bleeding heart memorial. I said a prayer for Buck in private...He'll always be in my heart. But I will never forgive this woman for what shes done. Ban me too....Im done.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> Im behind Ant all the way....she makes me sick for what she did and I can never forgive her.....I cant even stand to see her with her bleeding heart memorial. I said a prayer for Buck in private...He'll always be in my heart. But I will never forgive this woman for what shes done. Ban me too....Im done.


You go girl!! I think those of us that speak the TRUTH are the HONEST people - not willing to just jump on board with the bleeding hearts!!!! What's right is right and we DO have the right to speak!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm not a bleeding heart just because I don't hate this woman or think she's evil. I just don't feel any anger or hatred towards her. I am sad for the dog and sad for the kids and sad for her because she did screw up and she obviously is hurting because of it. It's a sad ****** situation. I'm not all emotional over it or defending her mistake. But I also know people screw up. I've screwed up in different ways. I know how it feels to screw up and hurt- BAD- over it.

That said, since I work with and love and do not judge the homeless, rescue senior Golden Retrievers and dumped Greyhounds constantly, and can't say no to a pet or person in need, I guess maybe I am just a bleeding heart. There are worse things!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS I absolutely agree you have the right to your thoughts, though! NEVER was arguing that.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

I just wanted to say this is not about you forgiving me. I asked for forgiveness for the things that I said to some very kind folks. I didn't name the 3 of you for a reason. Sometimes I think you pick and read the parts of the posts that suit your cause. Also no one said anyone didn't have a right to speak, I knew people would have good and bad things to say. The only reason Ant got anything said to him is because he just goes on and on and on, and it's not productive. Calm down with the banning stuff it's took out of context. I just wanted to ask if you would quit arguing back and forth, before the thread gets closed. If you want to discuss it in depth, please send pm to one another after of course voicing your oppinion because I did think some needed a chance to do that good or bad.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> PS I absolutely agree you have the right to your thoughts, though! NEVER was arguing that.


Thank you for that! I also believe that you and others are entitled to your opinion, we are ALL entitled to that. I was going to stay out of this thread but when I saw how ANT was being bashed for voicing his OPINION I had to speak up. It just seems that some on the forum are ALLOWED opinions and others are not. That is MY whole point. My opinion on this matter happens to be the same as Ant's and it is everyone's right to voice how they feel if they choose.

I did not mean to offend with the bleeding heart comment - if you have an opinion and stick by it then you are NOT a bleeding heart. It is the ones who bashed in the beginning then swung over to the "other side" for fear of being told they were "bad people" for not changing their minds are the spineless hypocrites that I'm talking about. I am a person of conviction and am not easily swayed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I understand better now. I have felt the same about this situation from day one- it sucks and it's sad.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I'm not a bleeding heart just because I don't hate this woman or think she's evil. I just don't feel any anger or hatred towards her. I am sad for the dog and sad for the kids and sad for her because she did screw up and she obviously is hurting because of it. It's a sad ****** situation. I'm not all emotional over it or defending her mistake. But I also know people screw up. I've screwed up in different ways. I know how it feels to screw up and hurt- BAD- over it.
> 
> That said, since I work with and love and do not judge the homeless, rescue senior Golden Retrievers and dumped Greyhounds constantly, and can't say no to a pet or person in need, I guess maybe I am just a bleeding heart. There are worse things!


Opps you snuck in on me there. I just wanted to let you know I wasn't meaning you. I agree I did a crappy horrible thing. I appreciate you giving me a second chance. I do want forgiveness from people like you I just think there are certain people who love to hate me and thats never gonna change. Many people have agreed and I have said all along, I don't think that anyone feels worse than I do. You guys have all fell in love with my Buck and never even saw him. I live everyday knowing that he's not here and its all my fault. And worst of all I let him down which he never did to me. Thanks for your kind words and support.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I understand better now. I have felt the same about this situation from day one- it sucks and it's sad.


I know that you have not waivered on your thoughts and I respect you for that!! People that stick to their beliefs and that aren't afraid to say so are the strong ones.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I for one wont and never will forgive Bucksmom and feel sorry for her.... Im so sick and tired of this crap....I spend countless days cleaning up after owners who just dump there dogs and it gets really old and you cant help but to be bitter towards these people.... IF Buck is alive I hope he has found a great family to care for him....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of Buck's last hours in life will haunt me until I die. I will never get over the image of him being abandoned in the woods, alone to die.

I feel terrible sadness for what that poor dog went through. I hope he finds love and peace at the bridge. I hope he has a much better existance there than he did on this earth.

My feelings, and I am entitled to them.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's obvious that forgiveness is a very personal choice.

Dogs do not judge nor do the hold grudges. This is a good lesson to learn from them. I have my opionions about this whole story and I have chosen to keep them to myself.

As for Buck...I will also light a candle and say a prayer for you, wherever you may be, to guide you on your journey. I hope you have found peace and comfort sweet boy.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

To everyone who has an opinion on this as well as to Bucksmom, I hope you find closure. RIP BUCK. The subject is very raw for everyone but i think it is time we say enough, we can't change what happened, we all make wrong choices, you can say all sorts of things. I think enough is enough.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> Thank you for that! I also believe that you and others are entitled to your opinion, we are ALL entitled to that. I was going to stay out of this thread but when I saw how ANT was being bashed for voicing his OPINION I had to speak up. It just seems that some on the forum are ALLOWED opinions and others are not. That is MY whole point. My opinion on this matter happens to be the same as Ant's and it is everyone's right to voice how they feel if they choose.
> 
> I did not mean to offend with the bleeding heart comment - if you have an opinion and stick by it then you are NOT a bleeding heart. It is the ones who bashed in the beginning then swung over to the "other side" for fear of being told they were "bad people" for not changing their minds are the spineless hypocrites that I'm talking about. I am a person of conviction and am not easily swayed.


Well, I didn't agree with what Bucksmom did at the time and I don't agree with it now, but I *AM NOT* a spineless hypocrite just because I Forgave her for it! That is an unfair statement as you do not know me personally nor do you know what my convictions are! Bucksmom does not need any of our forgivness - that does not matter in the big picture of things, she only needs God's forgivness! I choose to leave it up to Him! That does not make me a spineless bleeding heart that "swayed" to the other side! I stand by my original convictions when Buck was left to die in the woods but it does no one any good to continue to re-hash the thing! Even OJ deserved to be heard as does Vick. Listening and not bashing them *DOES NOT* mean I or anyone here agrees with them! Its not up to me to judge - yes, it was a HORRIBLE thing to do and I would never have left Buck there even if it meant I would have died in the water with him. The fact remains that none of us were there so we cannot judge. Let's just go on from here. If Bucksmom would like to share stories of Buck I would love to hear them ---- *FOR BUCK!* Listening to Buck stories does *not mean I agree with her horrible mistake* - I think its just a way to remember a sweet dog that is either missing or dead due to circumstances beyond his control. I agree with all of you that are horrified with this but its time to let it go! Don't let it eat you up!

For you that don't want to have anything to do with any of this then don't post! 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Well, I didn't agree with what Bucksmom did at the time and I don't agree with it now, but I *AM NOT* a spineless hypocrite just because I Forgave her for it! That is an unfair statement as you do not know me personally nor do you know what my convictions are! Bucksmom does not need any of our forgivness - that does not matter in the big picture of things, she only needs God's forgivness! I choose to leave it up to Him! That does not make me a spineless bleeding heart that "swayed" to the other side! I stand by my original convictions when Buck was left to die in the woods but it does no one any good to continue to re-hash the thing! Even OJ deserved to be heard as does Vick. Listening and not bashing them *DOES NOT* mean I or anyone here agrees with them! Its not up to me to judge - yes, it was a HORRIBLE thing to do and I would never have left Buck there even if it meant I would have died in the water with him. The fact remains that none of us were there so we cannot judge. Let's just go on from here. If Bucksmom would like to share stories of Buck I would love to hear them ---- *FOR BUCK!* Listening to Buck stories does *not mean I agree with her horrible mistake* - I think its just a way to remember a sweet dog that is either missing or dead due to circumstances beyond his control. I agree with all of you that are horrified with this but its time to let it go! Don't let it eat you up!
> 
> For you that don't want to have anything to do with any of this then don't post!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


]

I named no names with my comment, so why take offense??Oh, I was was going to make a nice big speech but what the hell for? I'm done, I'm out of here. Just wanted to add - preaching God and Jesus does NOTHING in her defense......................


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I AM NOT preaching! I was one of the original Bucksmom "bashers" so your post was directed at me as well as other "hypocrites!" 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> I AM NOT preaching! I was one of the original Bucksmom "bashers" so your post was directed at me as well as other "hypocrites!"
> 
> Jazzys Mom


All I can say is, "if the shoe fits.........."


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

You guys, I have to say this...I think bringing this up here when it was widely known how everyone felt in my opinion seems a little fishy to me. I think the entire thing needs to die now. Nothing can be gained by giving this any more attention. What is done is done. It sickens me to think of what happened to that poor dog. I don't particularly care what happens to the people who left him there. If that's harsh, so be it. I think it's time though we stop giving this any more creedence. We all agonized over this. It's like rubbing salt in a wound at this point.

I feel if the original poster understood the gravity of how everyone here felt, she would not have rehashed this again. I have to question the motive there.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> You guys, I have to say this...I think bringing this up here when it was widely known how everyone felt in my opinion seems a little fishy to me. I think the entire thing needs to die now. Nothing can be gained by giving this any more attention. What is done is done. It sickens me to think of what happened to that poor dog. I don't particularly care what happens to the people who left him there. If that's harsh, so be it. I think it's time though we stop giving this any more creedence. We all agonized over this. It's like rubbing salt in a wound at this point.
> 
> I feel if the original poster understood the gravity of how everyone here felt, she would not have rehashed this again. I have to question the motive there.


You are so right - the OP is getting way too much attention. Very insightful of you. I'm done, will not post to this thread again.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Ant! You are really a hard nose aren't you?? Feel sorry for The General if he makes a mistake!

Jazzys Mom (who generally likes everyone but doesn't need more drama)


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> You guys, I have to say this...I think bringing this up here when it was widely known how everyone felt in my opinion seems a little fishy to me. I think the entire thing needs to die now. Nothing can be gained by giving this any more attention. What is done is done. It sickens me to think of what happened to that poor dog. I don't particularly care what happens to the people who left him there. If that's harsh, so be it. I think it's time though we stop giving this any more creedence. We all agonized over this. It's like rubbing salt in a wound at this point.
> 
> I feel if the original poster understood the gravity of how everyone here felt, she would not have rehashed this again. I have to question the motive there.


I agree Lisa, you are so right. She did bring it up again and she asked for the comments. 

Way too much attention and I think clearly someone must be enjoying it. 

On to much happier things for me!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, don't know who you mean here but since I have been posting I guess this is me.

Jazzys Mom - GONE!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Thanks Ant! You are really a hard nose aren't you?? Feel sorry for The General if he makes a mistake!
> 
> Jazzys Mom (who generally likes everyone but doesn't need more drama)


I'm hardnose against slimey humans that mistreat thier dogs. Buck was dumped in the woods and you guys are canonizing her for 'making a mistake'.

Don't you remember her first few posts?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Thanks Ant! You are really a hard nose aren't you?? Feel sorry for The General if he makes a mistake!
> 
> Feel sorry for the General? I doubt that dog has ever even been yelled at! I for one want to die and come back as one of Ant's pets. Talk about the good life!
> 
> Or one of mine, but if I am not here, I guess that does create a problem!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ant we know you take great pride in the General care ..... Heres the million dollar question... How many more times is this going to be brought back up??????


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

CREEPY

What happened...first post...Buck's owner....to present....CREEPY!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Ant we know you take great pride in the General care ..... Heres the million dollar question... How many more times is this going to be brought back up??????


As long as folks forget that Buck was dumped purposely I'm bringing it up. Go read her first few posts.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Jazzys Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ant! You are really a hard nose aren't you?? Feel sorry for The General if he makes a mistake!
> ...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Ant said:


> As long as folks forget that Buck was dumped purposely I'm bringing it up. Go read her first few posts.


Ant...I read the first few post...I didnt word it right.. What I meant to say was How many more times is she going to bring this back up and Bucksmom and others dont expect people to be pissed about it....


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Ant...I read the first few post...I didnt word it right.. What I meant to say was How many more times is she going to bring this back up and Bucksmom and others dont expect people to be pissed about it....


Yes!!!

:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

_Years ago I saw Kelsey Grammar interviewed and this has always stayed with me. He was a young actor/comic in NYC always seeking work. He had a dog, a large breed mix, named Goose. His child, he worshipped this dog. He was living with a girl who had a drug problem. One day when he was out looking for work, pounding the pavement, his girlfriend went out into the streets with Goose, looking for dope. Somewhere along the line she lost Goose.

He tore that city apart, did everything he could, walked day and night, flyers, checking all the shelters, to no avail.

Her said the girlfriend was so upset and kept begging him to forgive her, and he finally did. Dumped her, but forgave her.

Later he said he always felt that forgiving her was the wrong thing to do. He said it haunted him, and that some things are simply not forgiveable!

I always liked him after that....._


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

justmejanis said:


> _Years ago I saw Kelsey Grammar interviewed and this has always stayed with me. He was a young actor/comic in NYC always seeking work. He had a dog, a large breed mix, named Goose. His child, he worshipped this dog. He was living with a girl who had a drug problem. One day when he was out looking for work, pounding the pavement, his girlfriend went out into the streets with Goose, looking for dope. Somewhere along the line she lost Goose.
> 
> He tore that city apart, did everything he could, walked day and night, flyers, checking all the shelters, to no avail.
> 
> ...


Wow. I had never heard that story. I like him as an actor. Frasier is one of my favorite shows!! So, after all these years, I have to ask.....The actor that plays Niles, is he gay in real life? I've always been on the fence about him and his sexuality.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> As long as folks forget that Buck was dumped purposely I'm bringing it up. Go read her first few posts.


And I will back you 100% Ant. The truth is the truth even though some may want to hide the original truth.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think Niles is gay. He had a Whippet on the show once! LOL


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think Niles is gay. He had a Whippet on the show once! LOL


 
Ahhhh so gays like Whippets huh???? LOL!!!! I thought they liked those little foo-foo dogs......silly me!!! :doh:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

lovestofly said:


> Ahhhh so gays like Whippets huh???? LOL!!!! I thought they liked those little foo-foo dogs......silly me!!! :doh:


Well....Jenna would know.... : 

:lol:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HA yes gay guys LOOOOVE Whippets- ***** usually prefer a tougher breed, but what can I say... I'm a bleeding heart


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> HA yes gay guys LOOOOVE Whippets- ***** usually prefer a tougher breed, but what can I say... I'm a bleeding heart


Funny ACC, real FUNNY!! LOL!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LMAO hey gotta laugh, right?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

It wasn't about Ant voicing his opinion it. It was about how tactless he did it. But then you would have had to see the unedited post.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> HA yes gay guys LOOOOVE Whippets- ***** usually prefer a tougher breed, but what can I say... I'm a bleeding heart


lol...and my sister and her partner have two pits.... Funny... Though, their dogs don't seem very tough, other than being pits.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Court's fave breed! Pits! She loves them **** dawgs... she wants a Harley too, and a pick up truck.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> LMAO hey gotta laugh, right?


You got it, without laughter, there is nothing!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Goldens definitely know how to laugh!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> It wasn't about Ant voicing his opinion it. It was about how tactless he did it. But then you would have had to see the unedited post.


I'm pretty sure I saw the original post..... This whole story has struck a lot of our nerves. I don't blame anyone for posting their feelings and I'm pretty sure Bucksmom knew it would happen. And I don't think anyone has any doubts about how Ant feels about it either....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Seeing how I was gone from the forum for a while I am not up to date with what is going on. I have been reading, but all I am getting is that a dog was left to die in the woods, is this correct?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Court's fave breed! Pits! She loves them **** dawgs... she wants a Harley too, and a pick up truck.


lol....they have a pick up too.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Seeing how I was gone from the forum for a while I am not up to date with what is going on. I have been reading, but all I am getting is that a dog was left to die in the woods, is this correct?


Yep....that's the brunt of the story.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ACC....I told you way back when the Cosmo story started that you reminded me a lot of my sister... I think you guys would get along with them great...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Yep....that's the brunt of the story.


Ya know, I really don't even think I want to know anymore than that. That thought just upsets my stomach.:yuck:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Ya know, I really don't even think I want to know anymore than that. That thought just upsets my stomach.:yuck:


And that's the reason for the comments in this thread. Honestly, no one should be surprised at all...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Ya know, I really don't even think I want to know anymore than that. That thought just upsets my stomach.:yuck:


Yeah you probably don't want to know more.

Hooch


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am sure we would!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> It wasn't about Ant voicing his opinion it. It was about how tactless he did it. But then you would have had to see the unedited post.
> 
> Hooch


Ahem.

Tactless? 

We're talking about an *ABANDONED GOLDEN THAT WATCHED HIS FAMILY WALK AWAY SO HE COULD DIE IN THE WOODS ALONE.
*
Let's not play Miss Manners, tact does not apply to bucksmom.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Tactless?
> 
> ...


:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Tactless?
> 
> ...


Thought just breaks my heart into so many little pieces.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Whatever Ant I don't care a thing about getting in to this with you again today. As I have said before and I will say again I agree in general with your opinion about the situation I just don;t think say FU is the way to handle it. We can agree to disagree with how you handle it and you can go along in you little world that Ant is never wrong. And we can be friends in other things.

Hooch


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

LMAO!! I was just looking at some new dog t-shirts for the store. Some I know would really offend the "proper people" in this town.

Some of the saying are....

1. They are raising me Gay.

2. My mom's a ****

3. Shut up or I'll **** on your shoes.

4. PRIDE (spelled with rainbow colors)

5. To pee or not to pee


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> LMAO!! I was just looking at some new dog t-shirts for the store. Some I know would really offend the "proper people" in this town.
> 
> Some of the saying are....
> 
> ...


That is hysterical. I like them all. You should get one of each. Thanks for changing the mood of this thread.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Whatever Ant I don't care a thing about getting in to this with you again today. As I have said before and I will say again I agree in general with your opinion about the situation I just don;t think say FU is the way to handle it. We can agree to disagree with how you handle it and you can go along in you little world that Ant is never wrong. And we can be friends in other things.
> 
> Hooch


Funny how you like to pontificate on your moral ground then throw a dig in there. Wanna talk tact? Then start practicing it first. Look who's talking about never being wrong and tactless.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ant said:


> Have I made a mistake with terrible consequences? NO.


Brother you are the one that said you never made mistakes. And if bringing your words back to you is tactless I am guilty. Now I am through with this subject and you for this day. We will just have to agree to disagree on how you handled it. Your opinion again fir the third time is not wrong there is just better ways to handle it.

Hooch


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Ant said:
> 
> 
> > Have I made a mistake with terrible consequences? NO.
> ...


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

OK. Here is what everyone is getting for Christmas. Check out this website. Everyone will or should get this candle.:
Unique and Unusual Gift Ideas, Funny Gags Gifts, Singing Dolls from Baron Bob.com


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The whole thing just feels like an attention seeking behavior to me. The original poster opens herself up to comments -- the bashers bash -- the protectors protect... and the cycle continues. I personally believe, after seeing how hot and heated the FIRST thread became (when we all found out about Buck in the first place), that the reaction here is exactly what the poster is lookig for. If you don't like it, stop rewarding it with attention.

Meanwhile, the general ugliness of the entire thread is probably turning a lot of people off...


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> OK. Here is what everyone is getting for Christmas. Check out this website. Everyone will or should get this candle.:
> Unique and Unusual Gift Ideas, Funny Gags Gifts, Singing Dolls from Baron Bob.com


I didn't see a candle - just Jingle Jugs - I already have those!!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> OK. Here is what everyone is getting for Christmas. Check out this website. Everyone will or should get this candle.:
> Unique and Unusual Gift Ideas, Funny Gags Gifts, Singing Dolls from Baron Bob.com


Jingle Jugs :headbang2


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> I didn't see a candle - just Jingle Jugs - I already have those!!! LOL!!!!!!


Oh yea?

Say there hot stuff, wanna run your furmiator across my buns some steamy summer night during a full moon?


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> The whole thing just feels like an attention seeking behavior to me. The original poster opens herself up to comments -- the bashers bash -- the protectors protect... and the cycle continues. I personally believe, after seeing how hot and heated the FIRST thread became (when we all found out about Buck in the first place), that the reaction here is exactly what the poster is lookig for. If you don't like it, stop rewarding it with attention.
> 
> Meanwhile, the general ugliness of the entire thread is probably turning a lot of people off...


I totally agree. I have refrained from commenting on this subject again. It was too upsetting and frankly pissed me off. It is a forum, you will get negative comments as well as praised comments. Everyone is able to post an opinion so let's not jump on Ant for posting exactly how many of us feel and just don't say.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> Oh yea?
> 
> Say there hot stuff, wanna run your furmiator across my buns some steamy summer night during a full moon?


Does it have to be during a full moon?? Will there be assless chaps involved?? If yes, count me in!!!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

lovestofly said:


> Does it have to be during a full moon?? Will there be assless chaps involved?? If yes, count me in!!!


OMG!!! There's a picture none of us needed in our heads!!
Must seek therapy. Must seek therapy.:uhoh:


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> Does it have to be during a full moon?? Will there be assless chaps involved?? If yes, count me in!!!


Oh yea! I'll be sporting my speacial chaps that I use only for formal events (charity balls, black tie, etc.)


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> Oh yea! I'll be sporting my speacial chaps that I use only for formal events (charity balls, black tie, etc.)


Cool - then I'll bring the Jingle Jugs that aren't saggy...............Hey, if this is formal - what other choice do I have!!!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Would you two like a private moment?!! We'll all stay out of this thread for a few minutes or so you can be alone. :yuck:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Jingle jugs, furminators and chaps, now this is getting interesting....LOL


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> Would you two like a private moment?!! We'll all stay out of this thread for a few minutes or so you can be alone. :yuck:


 
Naaaaaaa it's all for public viewing! LOL!!!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am sorry but this story makes me sick on so many levels, I had to go back to read the other threads to get a better understanding of what happened. I had gotten into alot of fights because I am a STRONG believer that animals should be treated as your kids, because as kids, they look for your support throughout their entire life. You wouldn't leave a child stranded, why would you leave a "part of your family" stranded?? Someone, either you or your husband should have stayed behind for help. Buck, if you are still alive, hopefully you found a loving home. If you have passed, I hope that it was quick and you were in no pain, and not afraid. Hugs and kisses from Dallas, Austin, mom and dad.....


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> The whole thing just feels like an attention seeking behavior to me. The original poster opens herself up to comments -- the bashers bash -- the protectors protect... and the cycle continues. I personally believe, after seeing how hot and heated the FIRST thread became (when we all found out about Buck in the first place), that the reaction here is exactly what the poster is lookig for. If you don't like it, stop rewarding it with attention.
> 
> Meanwhile, the general ugliness of the entire thread is probably turning a lot of people off...


 
These are MY thoughts EXACTLY!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*bucks owner wanted attention and is getting it*

I just would like to add my OPINION which I am entitled to:
Yeah, I emailed Buck’s owner, Amanda and asked that she forgive me 
for the CRAP I said in the threads that was just wrong and I also have
the right to make an apology if I feel one necessary. 
I think my actions for wanting to apologize were because I am human
And felt the person I wronged was the one to ask.
Never did I feel like what she did was right or justifiable. 
I did tell Amanda that I could NEVER understand her leaving Buck
and could and would NEVER do that myself.
I finally got a reply from her with FURTHER flaws or lies in my opinion
and became totally disgusted once more.
I restrained from posting, since I thought, my OPINION again that if I could
not say something nice to say nothing was more appropriate.
I did tell Amanda that what I wanted to do for Buck ~ Buck’s Law ~ should
have been pitched to this forum in a completely different way, not a fund,
rather a section about the do’s and don’ts, about reaching people before they
make a terrible decision. Would this have helped Buck? Probably not, but it
might help another dog in honor of Buck.
I emailed Ant asking for help, geez sorry Ant, you must have wanted to have a smash
button for that. Buck’s Law was never intended to HONOR Buck’s Owner, it was
to honor Buck. I feel sorry for that boy who was left to die, alone.
At that time, after sending Buck’s Owner an email, Monomer came on the thread
saying how he could justify what Amanda did, and PG started posting about donations,
donations made for Buck and I just kept telling myself to stop and not post. 
Now Amanda comes on this forum to start it all back up.
*No one would post anything on the Rainbow Bridge section, 
why would Amanda think that?
Amanda’s memorial quietly went off the top ten,
So why this thread?
*All one would need to do is start a thread if they wanted to say something..
*Well, shame on you Amanda for getting everyone worked up about poor Buck
Again, WHO YOU LEFT TO DIE IN THE WOODS, ALONE!
*To have the nerve to post things like; *in bold below
*I just wanted to say thanks everyone. Things went well tonight it was hard, but the it does bring us some closure. In the words of Natalie it feels a insy tensy little tiny bit better now. I told her that little bit was all I was hoping for tonight. Natalie had somethings to say, but Johnny just wanted me to read what he had told me earlier. *We also took down the only missing sign we found that hadn't been removed already. *And for the first time in a long time, my son didn't tell me he was praying for Buck. I have came to really like most of you guys even some who don't so much me and I admire all of you especially the rescue folks. I never knew until Buck went missing that there were so many babies in need of love. I wish I'd had you guys to chat with during his life so you could all know what a hilarious sweet boy he was.
*BULL CRAP AMANDA, THERE WERE NO POSTERS, REMEMBER?????
*You are using this forum to try to make yourself look good and every time you
Open your mouth out pops another lie.
*From an email I sent to Amanda
*I told you I was sorry for the crap I said in the heat of the moment, regarding your children, having children and truly felt you deserved better than that from me, this forum, and your husband.
*I am NOT attacking him, only incredibly sad that a father , husband, and Member of the National Guard, and friend of such a wonderful golden could not make a better decision.
*
*While I still do not understand why you and your husband made the decision you did, at any age, as my first golden son was born and came to live with me when I was 18 years old…
I hope you NOW know how wrong the decision was to leave Buck there.

Yet this so basic decision/emotion I have not heard you say.

Yes, you wish you had not gone to the wilderness, but not that you would have stayed, could have demanded to stay. 
**I do see what it has cost you, your best friend and confidant and I am sorry for that.

No one understood why you did not tell Buck's story immediately....

hikers were up there this weekend and did not see any fliers or sign of Buck..

When I called the Forest Service they said you had just brought in a picture and left your phone number, the lady even faxed me the picture on a piece of paper she wrote my name on and yours and your phone number...

then I called the two sheriffs departments covering that area and they had no report…I just lost my mind.
*
*When you first posted the story, people were in shock and then many thought it was a hoax to get people upset, 
but you stayed around and kept trying to answer the angry words and for the people on this forum their hearts were broken just hearing the story,
people cried and still do thinking of Buck, others emotion turned to anger and rage,
myself included and I just could not and still can not wrap my mind around leaving him there by himself.

I emailed you and told you I was sorry for my actions, my words because they have eaten away at me as much as Buck’s story.

I told you I was sorry the memorial for Buck did not work and I am. 
I am again wrong for the way I went about it.
* 
*Amanda’s reply:
Sorry so long for a reply. 
*I guess I didn't know where to begin I just want to clarify a few things.

*Yes I did only give the forest service a couple of printed photos with my phone number, *but I talked in the lobby to Mr. Gaines and explained the whole ugly situation to *I didn't have posters made up because this was the first day. When I thought I could get him own our own. It wasn't until about 11 pm that night that the posters got made. I didn't ever go back with more, because they insured me that he would tell everyone who worked their about Buck and let them know we were looking for him. And to keep an eye out for him*. I was also angry and hurt that they wouldn't let me go in with a 4 wheeler and get him before he moved. I knew I couldn't restrain my anger and hurt and didn't want to end up in jail with no one looking for my dog.

*As for not having up any fliers. I haven't heard that from anyone else.. I've sent Hooch an email about it, to see where they were. *We did not cover every square inch of the Wilderness area. I got a map down and picked every spot that I thought he could get to and hung fliers there. *I am thinking some of those may have been removed by forest service personal, because the only place to hang them was on their bullitin boards. *There were two trail heads I wasn't able to get to. However from my estimates they were miles and miles from the most easy places for him to get too. I'm talking 10 miles added to the easiest way out. *This has got me wandering and this evening I am go to check the areas that I can and put up new signs if needed. If they weren't there they were removed by someone else.
*How can it be both, yet again Amanda?
And then Bucks owner says this now to the forum!?!
Just wanted to say I apreciate it guys, *but I suspected this would happen. Funny thing I knew who to expect it from. 
*I just wanted to say this is not about you forgiving me. I asked for forgiveness for the things that I said to some very kind folks. *I didn't name the 3 of you for a reason. Sometimes I think you pick and read the parts of the posts that suit your cause. *Also no one said anyone didn't have a right to speak, I knew people would have good and bad things to say. *The only reason Ant got anything said to him is because he just goes on and on and on, and it's not productive. Calm down with the banning stuff it's took out of context.* I just wanted to ask if you would quit arguing back and forth, before the thread gets closed. If you want to discuss it in depth, please send pm to one another after of course voicing your oppinion because I did think some needed a chance to do that good or bad.
________________________________________________________________________
*Amanda, you have no right to attack Ant or anyone else.
*From your first post you brought this on yourself and you continue to do so.
The first post I disagree with Hooch on, how sad.
Jazzysmom, I think you are totally mistaken and wrong, I do not believe Ben or the General could ask for a better, more loving parent.
I think all of the people who have posted to this thread should look at what Buck’s Owner
Is doing to this group.
I have included below some responses that everyone should read again,
We are human and feel for Buck. Let us not take it out on each other.
JustmeJanis
Thinking of Buck's last hours in life will haunt me until I die. I will never get over the image of him being abandoned in the woods, alone to die.
I feel terrible sadness for what that poor dog went through. I hope he finds love and peace at the bridge. I hope he has a much better existence there than he did on this earth.
My feelings, and I am entitled to them. 

Lisa Sunshine Goldens
You guys, I have to say this...I think bringing this up here when it was widely known how everyone felt in my opinion seems a little fishy to me. I think the entire thing needs to die now. Nothing can be gained by giving this any more attention. What is done is done. It sickens me to think of what happened to that poor dog. I don't particularly care what happens to the people who left him there. If that's harsh, so be it. I think it's time though we stop giving this any more credence. We all agonized over this. It's like rubbing salt in a wound at this point.
I feel if the original poster understood the gravity of how everyone here felt, she would not have rehashed this again. I have to question the motive there.
Originally Posted by *Jazzys Mom* 
Thanks Ant! You are really a hard nose aren't you?? Feel sorry for The General if he makes a mistake!
Jazzys Mom (who generally likes everyone but doesn't need more drama)

Originally Posted by *TheHooch* It wasn't about Ant voicing his opinion it. It was about how tactless he did it. But then you would have had to see the unedited post.

Rick Gibbs
I'm pretty sure I saw the original post..... This whole story has struck a lot of our nerves. I don't blame anyone for posting their feelings and I'm pretty sure Bucksmom knew it would happen. And I don't think anyone has any doubts about how Ant feels about it either.... 



Originally Posted by *Bailey & Bentley* Seeing how I was gone from the forum for a while I am not up to date with what is going on. I have been reading, but all I am getting is that a dog was left to die in the woods, is this correct?

Rick Gibbs
Yep....that's the brunt of the story.
Ant
Ahem.
Tactless? 
We're talking about an *ABANDONED GOLDEN THAT WATCHED HIS FAMILY WALK AWAY SO HE COULD DIE IN THE WOODS ALONE.*

*I hope you are satisfied Amanda and done.*
*I hope Buck did not suffer and I hope his*
*passing was very quick.*
*I hope everyone on this forum ignore all your posts *
*from now on. **I know I will.*


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not getting on your level, I wish I could be as heartless and vendictive as you. You talk about me causing problems. Who stirs things up and then tells everyone how she loves them and will miss them but never goes?I quit pming you because I was smart enough to figure out that you where up to something, you acted good as gold and then came out with those claws again. I wish I would have saved all of your messages to share with everyone. I think Ant and I know how we feel about one another and so do the others that I was refering to. As for those signs I was refering to going back to the actual forest service building, as you shared with everyone they had all the info on the sign including a picture. I talked to several people who had been by and seen his picture there. Including the workers. As for me not putting up signs at all I am going to try to include this link I am not good at it but hopefully it will work Sipsey Wilderness, AL 08/04/07 if the link doesn't work go to weathermansam.com, click on photography, then 2007 trails, trips, and events, go to 08/04/07 Sipsey wilderness randolph trail head. If you click on the second photo You can tell its full of signs you can vaguely make out a sign that has missing in blue, it has a photo that most of you saw in the previous posts, its not clear enough to read but its there and notice the date the photos were taken. This is the gentleman I have been in touch with that hiked the area and even tried to look for any dead animal he smelled because he knew Buck was missing. ( I mentioned that earlier in a more tactful way) So there is your proof. So I hope you see that you shouldn't run your mouth about what you don't know. What hikers are you talking about anyway I didn't know you had so many contacts. I freely admitted I picked the areas I thought he could make it to and then went about a 10 mile radius around that. And if your all so sweet that you never would have done anything if i just posted on the bridge, what have ya'll been doing all day. The comments on this tread started out well and I felt was bringing closure to a lot. When I don't have anyone pming telling me to ignore ya'll and please don't leave that's when I'll leave. I have a few that welcome me here and the rest of you can ignore me. I have no plans to ever bring this up again it was closure pure and simple. I didn't turn it into the ugly mess it has become and yes I welcomed your comments good or bad. I didn't mean to take 10 posts bashing everyone for their personal opinions. I meant say what you think and move on. and even a few days ago people were wandering about him, so I shared my opinion and what our family was doing about it. I do hope that the link works out and that you tell me about these hikers. Tell what trail they were on I don't know how many trails there are in the forest, but a lot of them are on the other side of the forest. In short I will be here if you don't like it you can ignore me.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm not sure who I agree with after reading all this. Because the whole story makes me sick. Which I think it does pretty much everyone on here. Adn the more I read the sicker I get.

Unfortunately she's got another golden so we have to hope that she has done a lot of reading on here and has learned how you are supposed to treat a beloved pet.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I'm not sure who I agree with after reading all this. Because the whole story makes me sick. Which I think it does pretty much everyone on here. Adn the more I read the sicker I get.
> 
> Unfortunately she's got another golden so we have to hope that she has done a lot of reading on here and has learned how you are supposed to treat a beloved pet.


Yeh right where is she gonna leave this Golden to die...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

omg she already got another dog? Ok something just isn't adding up:doh:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

gracie's mom said:


> Wow. I had never heard that story. I like him as an actor. Frasier is one of my favorite shows!! So, after all these years, I have to ask.....The actor that plays Niles, is he gay in real life? I've always been on the fence about him and his sexuality.


David Hyde Pierce grew up here in Saratoga and went to school here. Just recently, he did come out and admit he is gay. I loved Frasier and I thought he was great in character. They actually really could pass for brothers. 

As for this thread, I cannot believe this thread is still going on. I truly do not know what to think anymore except that a dog who was part of someone's family was left to die, and that just makes me physically sick. Just the thought of a face looking at you wondering why your leaving without helping him when he is need? Just the thought of a dog who would give his life to help you?? I just have had it with all of this. I have said a prayer for Buck every night since we first heard about him and I hope he is happy where ever he is. I will continue to say a prayer for him along with all the animals. I just cant take this thread anymore. I just keep visualizing what the look on that dog's face was when they left him behind.
Brinkley got stuck in the small practice bullpen of SUNY's softball team the other day. The gate blew shut while she was rolling on the artificial turf. I hid behind the dugout. When she got up and saw she couldnt get out and couldnt see me anywhere?? The sheer look of terror on her face. She panicked and ran from side to side. Within thirty seconds I got to her. Opened the gate and she basically just came with her wiggle butt and so happy. She has to know I would never leave her because I wouldnt. But the look of panic that she may have lost me was enough to make me want to just vomit. So all of this just makes me sick. I am done with this thread. I cant deal with it anymore and I am not reading anymore of this. For me, its over. But BUCK WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN! EVER!!!


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Lexie's Mom said:


> omg she already got another dog? Ok something just isn't adding up:doh:


She already had another golden before she ever posted about buck's situation for us. Go back to all posts by that member. Her first post discusses another dog and passes buck off as already gone. It was kind of half-assed that we found out about Buck and people offered her lots of help and advice. 
The OP knew this post would only spark controversy. She was wrong with how she left Buck ALONE, Watching his family leave him in his time of crisis - cruelly so. I hope Buck pisses on her at the rainbow bridge. (Ant, any good graphics?) (MY OPINION) 
The OP should be banned. She wants nothing from us than to cause controversy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thor's Mom said:


> She already had another golden before she ever posted about buck's situation for us. Go back to all posts by that member. Her first post discusses another dog and passes buck off as already gone. It was kind of half-assed that we found out about Buck and people offered her lots of help and advice.
> The OP knew this post would only spark controversy. She was wrong with how she left Buck ALONE, Watching his family leave him in his time of crisis - cruelly so. I hope Buck pisses on her at the rainbow bridge. (Ant, any good graphics?) (MY OPINION)
> The OP should be banned. She wants nothing from us than to cause controversy.


Seems like she just wants attention, wonder if the whole story is even true


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor's Mom said:


> She already had another golden before she ever posted about buck's situation for us. Go back to all posts by that member. Her first post discusses another dog and passes buck off as already gone. It was kind of half-assed that we found out about Buck and people offered her lots of help and advice.
> The OP knew this post would only spark controversy. She was wrong with how she left Buck ALONE, Watching his family leave him in his time of crisis - cruelly so. I hope Buck pisses on her at the rainbow bridge. (Ant, any good graphics?) (MY OPINION)
> The OP should be banned. She wants nothing from us than to cause controversy.


:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

When is Joe coming back???


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you!

I think we've all had enough of this story, thread and the OP. Let's get back to having fun and helping people who actually WANT help.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

enough is enough about this so let's just pray buck is somewhere happy and safe now. I will keep my feelings about this whole thing to ME. doesn't matter how I feel towards bucksmom now it's about BUCK. 

DRAMA....... who needs it in their life! NOT ME!! 

Debbie & mason


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I was driving to work this morning and found my hands shaking. I was reading this crap before I left and I was just so upset. I read this from the beginning and decided back then I would not say anything about how I was feeling. I have to now....I am so angry I just have to get it out. I dont care how this comes across as they are my feelings and they are what they are.

First of all....*THIS IS A GOLDEN RETRIEVER FORUM*. Who in their RIGHT mind would ever come here...to a place where people worship their dogs and openly announce they left their sweet angel in a river to die!!! Here I go..heart pounding...so upset!!! Listen lady..there are online confessionals for that! Why in the hell would you come here? You creep me out..I think you are a few bricks short of a full load.

I feel as if I am sitting in front of a horror film every time I see you post. I feel goosebumps everytime I see you respond to outrage. I feel like puking everytime I see you type Buck's name. Your handle " Buck's Mom" makes me ill. 

Everyone is aware of the first post...CREEPY

Listen....I believe people have the right to respond however they want. She came here remember? She is obviously open to it or she would have left long ago. Seems to me, she has no intentions on leaving. As long as she brings this horrible day up, people will respond accordingly. Deal with it! Also, instead of asking people to ignore her posts..why not ask her to leave? 

I love Buck....I will always remember him and will cry for him now and probably always. I will never forget this..ever!!!

Lady...you did this..you live with it and instead of coming here and getting everyone riled up, why not go find yourself a good priest.

I am upset, angry and disgusted!!!!!!


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Well said victoria !!

I for one did not know that full story. I even sent a pm to say how sorry i was for you all on loosing Buck.

I did not know you left him there to die !!! My god what Type of person would ever do such a nasty thing to there beloved pet. I kept thinking about your poor dog yesterday & was crying.

You live with what you did & I hope it haunts you for the rest of your life. You are an evil person.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tessa's Mom said:


> When is Joe coming back???


Why? We have several moderators here....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I really believe this thread was created to get everyone stirred up again. We all went for it hook, line and sinker. I suggest everyone vent, get it out of your system, and be done with it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe Buck is alive and well and this is all a story. That's what I'll tell myself from now on... Whether Buck's plight is a figment of one's imagination or not, we at least see how much we care about ours and everyone elses Goldens...

Maybe we can all think of Bailey's plight in the woods and it's happy ending...


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I really believe this thread was created to get everyone stirred up again. We all went for it hook, line and sinker. I suggest everyone vent, get it out of your system, and be done with it.



I AGREE WITH VERN!!!!! AND I ALSO AGREE THIS THREAD NEEDS TO BE COLSED.

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's funny, everyone wants the thread closed, yet still people are posting to it.  I really feel like everyone needs to vent further, but after several requests, it's gone.


----------

